# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  متباركين بالمولد

## عفاف الهدى

باركين جميعا بمناسبة مولد كريم اهل البيت عليهم السلام

الإمام المجتبى عليه السلام
اعاده الله علينا وعليكم بالخير والعافية 
وكل عام وانتو بخير 
ولكم الناصفه



 






<A href="http://up3.m5zn.com/uploads/2983d1ec18.jpg" target=_blank>

----------


## عيني يابحر

_كل عام وانتم1000خير_

----------


## حـبـگ مـلـكـنـي

كل عـام وانتي بالف خير عفاف الهدى 
اعاده الله عليك وعلى الجميغ سالمين 
يارب يتقبل صيامنا 
بمناسبة مولـد الطهر
الامام الحسن المجتبى ( ع )
وأبارك الى شبكة الناصرة بمناسبة مولد الأمام الحسن عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام سبط النبي المصطفى العدنان.
وبدوري أيضاً أهنئ صاحب العصر والزمان بمناسبة ولادة جده المجتبى عليه وعلى آبائه الصلاة والسلام
تحياتي

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

كل عام وانتم بخير 

وكل اعضاء منتدى الناصرة بخير وصحة وسعاده 

وابارك للجميع بهذه المناسبة العظيمة واعدها الله علينا وعليكم بكل خير 

السنة وكل سنة  يارب 

واهديكم بهذه المناسبة 

(( الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد )) 

فإكثروا من هذه الليلة وهذه الساعات بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد

دعواتكم 

نسألكم الدعاء 


سلامي مصحوب بدعائي لكم أحبتي

----------


## عاشق ال رسول

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مبارك عليكي المولد عفاف الهدى وعلى جميع المومنين

مولد الإمام الحسن وبالأخص الحجة المنتظر عجل الله تعالى شرفه

ولكم أجمل التحيات نترككم

مع المولد

صورة القرقعان

----------


## عفاف الهدى

متباركين جميعا بهالمناسبة العظيمة

----------


## شموع حور



----------


## بيسان

متباركين بالمولد


اعاده الله باليمن والبركات ع الجميع

----------


## نبراس،،،

للجميع الف الف مبروك
 وكل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## علوكه

متباركين جميعا بالمولد 
اعاده الله علينا وعليكم بالصحه والعافيه

----------


## همسة ألم

هههههههههههههههههه
هذي أنتين وبشير 
يوم كنتوا اصغار
كل عام وأنت بخير
ومتباركة بالمولد 
باجي بيتكم وباخد ناصفه 
او رسليها لي
خخخخخخ
تحياتووووووووووووو

----------


## السيد عادل



----------


## أميرة باحساسي

كل عاااام وانت جميعا بألف خير
واعاده الله عليكم باليمن والبركااااات .

----------


## عفاف الهدى

كل سنة والجماعه بخير 

اتفضلي هموسه 
بانتظارش

----------

